# Router + Proxy



## frager (17. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habs schon oft versuch aber immernoch nicht hingekriegt ueber einen Proxyserver ins Internet zu gehen :-(
Ich gehe ueber einen Router (Sinus 154 DSL Basic 3) ins Internet und er ist bei mir als Gateway eingestellt. Theoretisch muesste ich doch dem Router irgendwie sagen, dass er zu einem Proxy-Server verbinden soll, aber in der Router-Konfiguration gibt es keine einstellungen fuer einen Proxy-Server. Ich habs auch schon versucht die Proxy-Einstellungen in den Browser-Optionen einzutragen, aber das klappt irgendwie auch nicht

bin schon fast verzweifelt
(ps, hab windows xp)


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2006)

Ich denke nicht das dein Router das beherscht. Weil er muß den ganzen Traffic ja transparent auf den Proxy weiterleiten. Sowas ist mir nur bei Upperclass Routern oder bei Netzwerkroutern bekannt. Mann kann das auch zu Hause nachbauen nur es lohnt sich nicht.

Jedoch wenn du nen Proxy über den Browser nutzt geht es auf jeden Fall (ggf. Ports freigeben).

Mfg Andre


----------



## frager (30. April 2006)

danke andre

könnte mir vielleicht auch mal zeigen wie man den browser korrekt für einen proxy server einstellt?

ich habe z.b. den proxy in den firefox einstllungen bei der automatischen proxy konfiguration eingetragen, allerdings zeigt http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ immernoch meine "normale" ip


----------



## AndreG (1. Mai 2006)

Das ist auch falsch  du must unter extras---einstellungen---allgfemein---verbindungseinstellungen---dort auf manueller Proxy eintragen--- da den Proxy rein und den Hacken darunter aktivieren und freuen 

Mfg Andre


----------

